# Plugin-free, BSD-friendly music streaming



## b7j0c (Dec 9, 2014)

While not an optimal solution, I'd like to leave a note here about YouTube Music Key, which is a music streaming service now being rolled out by YouTube with some extra features on top of the selection of music videos already on YouTube. The only reason this is worth mentioning is that as far as I know, YouTube's HTML5 video support makes it the only plugin-free music service you can use directly in FreeBSD.  Spotify has also some good FOSS credentials with its use of Ogg as the format that they stream, but as far as I know, you cannot use Spotify on FreeBSD without a plugin.


----------



## spanglefox (Dec 12, 2014)

I have used the Icecast radio stations that are built into multimedia/vlc. Not sure if you can run those straight through a browser as some use Ogg formats.


----------



## uzsolt (Dec 12, 2014)

Maybe audio/musicpd?


----------

